# Did You Know?



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

In Alabama on the Gulf Coast that you cannot fish from public boat launches built by the state period....No cast netting...catching bait....ect....They were built by boaters money for boating only...Even if you intend to launch your boat on a day thats not too busy and youre not in anyones way you are supposed to just launch and move on. I did not know this until I was gonna fish from the Cotton Bayou launch in Orange Beach awhile back....i was told to fish to one side or the other, but not on the dock....this law doesnt make sense to me especially when its not busy.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *saltfisher1 (7/17/2009)*In Alabama on the Gulf Coast that you cannot fish from public boat launches built by the state period....No cast netting...catching bait....ect....They were built by boaters money for boating only...Even if you intend to launch your boat on a day thats not too busy and youre not in anyones way you are supposed to just launch and move on. I did not know this until I was gonna fish from the Cotton Bayou launch in Orange Beach awhile back....i was told to fish to one side or the other, but not on the dock....this law doesnt make sense to me especially when its not busy.




makes alot of sense .i wish florida would do it.cant tell you how many times we get to the dock and have to sit there while the guys fishing on the dock look at us like were in there way and wont reel in there lines like im supposed to go around tham and than when i drop the driver off at the dock to have to hear remarks that we just scared away all the fish.



just banning it makes it so much easier so the fwc wont have to police the docks to make sure the dock is being used for what we pay 10 dollars to dunk the boat per trip.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

The thing is...i get out of the way when I see a boat coming in or going out....Hell..i've even helped folks load there boats and strap them in.....I guess folks in the past have already screwed up a potential fishing hole for my land lubbing arse....Most of the time I am just there for about 30 to 45 minutes to get some pinfish or croaker then head out to the pass or gulfside.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *saltfisher1 (7/17/2009)*The thing is...i get out of the way when I see a boat coming in or going out....Hell..i've even helped folks load there boats and strap them in.....I guess folks in the past have already screwed up a potential fishing hole for my land lubbing arse....Most of the time I am just there for about 30 to 45 minutes to get some pinfish or croaker then head out to the pass or gulfside.




Wished everyone was like you...but I'm with Will....I'd rather have boat ramps for boaters.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

What about a simple sign.."yield to boaters"....or build a separate pier in the same area for a person just wanting to get bait?...I dont think the law is sending the right message.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

put in galvez the other night to do some fishing on the lights....the wind and current were both going the same way and both were in a hurry...the group sitting litterly right next to the dock proceeds to hollar at me that they have lines out and i need to watch out! there needs to be a buffer zone around public launches from swimming and fishing....guess somebody has to get hurt before they will change it


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Let me add one thing........."Disabilities"....Alot of the folks I fish with are disabled and need easy access places to go....There are not that many placs to go in Alabama that cater to handicap folks...Its kinda lame on the behalf of the state...Heres my point......These boat launches and such carry alot of fish and ar usually very accessable for folks in wheelchairs so why not make a fishing access point by every boat launch....Why not cater to the land bound guy at the same time...Not everyone can buy a boat...Not everyone wants one want or can park one....Dont just tell me to take them to the lame ass seawall or go to the damn pier.....I think they should be able to fish other spots too....If they want us to fish to the sides of the launches the clean them up and make them easier to get to.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

One more reply then I'll make another big freakin point!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Boater money pays for boat launches..

fishermens money pays for fishing licences/marine resources/marinepolice

the everyday walmart/mom&pop tackle guy spends alot of time and money on the water usually with inexperienced fishers and lose / buy more gear.

There are more boat launches than there are public fishing spots.

heres the kicker....

With everything that youve said...No fishing on my "boat launch"...and such....Why the hell do boat fishers want to launch at some backwater spot just to make the turn into the Gulf and then fish 50 ft from the damn jetties and mess up 20 guys day?.....Why the hell should that crap be legal?...If thats legal then why cant I fish on the damn boat launch for freakin bait?





I wish that fat bastard at marine resources could get his fat ass out of that damn truck to write a damn ticket.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *saltfisher1 (7/17/2009)*Boater money pays for boat launches..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not quiet fair...boater licenses pay for licences/marine resources/marinepolice unless they aren't fishing.....and for a boat, I'd guess that's few and far between.



So boaters pay for both...boat launches and licences/marine resources/marinepolice.



As far as fishing jetties and piers..I still scratch my head on that one.... YOU HAVE A BOAT! Not a glorified pier...wtf are you doing at the casual fishing spot?!?!?!



I swear people do it because they don't know how to fish or they want to impress people they'll never meet or impress.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Well soon, shore bound fisherman will be paying for boat launches too, they will feel justified to use them.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Atleast a few folks agree with some of what I'm talking about....I dont understand how the state can put a ton of money into boat facilities and forget about the shore bound guy....We are what helped build the Gulf Coast and now they want to give us the shaft...Condos are taking up 95% of the beaches so I cant fish there...New laws stating that I have to be 300 ft from shore to catch a damn shark...No fishing of any kind on a boat ramp....Lots of places are going to a "no nighttime fishing policy"...Is it just me or does it look like they are trying to force folks to buy a boat?....I personally do not want a boat nor do I want to afford the upkeep and storage on one.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm fussing alot but It ticks me off.


----------

